# Need an LCD monitor and TV Tuner card suggestion



## Aparajith (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am from Pune. I need to buy a new 17 - inch LCD monitor for gaming, movies and general use. Keep the price budget below 12k. I also need a good TV tuner card with H/W encoder capabilities ( cos I heard they give a better clarity. The difference between Mercury TV Tuner cards and Pinnacle cards was what my friend mentioned ). The price budget for this cud be below 4k. I will be going to Mumbai this weekend and need to buy them immediately. So kindly provide me with suggestions and names of shops at Lamington Road where I may buy them. Provide specific model numbers so I may directly buy those products. Thank you for ur suggestions.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 23, 2006)

For 17" LCD get either of 1-Samsung 740n for 11k,OR Viewsonic VP720B for 12K may b lil more then dat(MY CHOICE as it has a betta Brightness and 4ms Compared to Samsungs 8ms.as for TV tuner card pinnacle is betta compared to mercury,and for the exact model number i m sure others will help u out.CHEERS


----------



## da_tcpip (Nov 23, 2006)

as far LCDs are considered.. i would suggest to up your budget by a grand or two and get a WIDEscreen lcd.. its looks fantastic and worth every paisa you put into
for tv tuners.. i myself am gonna buy a pinnacle in a few weeks.. lemme know which one do u end up buying.. and give me a review


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 23, 2006)

U can also check for LG as hav heard frm many that der nu models r really gud.i'll let u kno that exact model number soon...and it will b sum where arnd 11k.


----------

